# 03 sentra ac issues



## Tercelrcr (May 10, 2018)

Hey guys so i have a ac issue... my wife has a a 03 sentra and the ac was working just not blowing very comd any more, now that summer is here and its our family car i figured why not recharge the system. I have had good luck with the recharge cans on previous cars. So i got a can and went to work, charged the car to where its supposed to be according to the directions and the supplied gauge. However now the ac blows cold as long as the car is moving, once you stop it slowly starts to blowe warmer and warmer air until it is ambient temperature air coming out. Any ideas?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the refrigerant was low, there is apparently a leak. If refrigerant can leak out, air and moisture can enter the system. This is why rather than just constantly topping off the refrigerant is not the best thing to do, as opposed to locating the leak and fixing it properly, putting the system under a vacuum of 30" for at least 30 minutes (to burn off the moisture in the system) and then charging the system to spec. The aftermarket has made a business out of "quick fix" products and sometimes they'll work and sometimes they won't. Part of the problem with a lot of them is that when they do include a gauge, it's generally only the low side. Not having the high side gauge to properly monitor the system only gives one half of the story in regards to how the system is operating. If the system is improperly charged...if the evaporator core is freezing up...if the A/C condenser is not being properly cooled (electric fan not working, clogged condenser core fins or blockage of debris between condenser and radiator cores)...the symptom you are having can occur. So, I would first check the electric fan operation and also make sure there is good airflow through the radiator and condenser cores. If that's good, then the only thing to do is to get low and high side pressure readings on the system, especially when it's blowing warm. That would likely be followed by evacuating the refrigerant with an A/C machine to measure the actual amount of refrigerant in the system. With that information, one could better evaluate the problem. I would usually put the system under a vacuum, add dye and charge the system to the proper amount and then run the system to find where the leak is using an ultraviolet light and go from there.


----------



## Tercelrcr (May 10, 2018)

Ok we have only had the car about 2 months so far and it came from new New York sp im slowly findi g little things here and there to fix on it. I will get ot checked out by a shop


----------



## Tercelrcr (May 10, 2018)

Got it solved.... the ac system was just severly over charged


----------



## firstforme (Feb 21, 2018)

Tercelrcr said:


> Got it solved.... the ac system was just severly over charged


 I had the same problem after I replaced a core valve, took to shop and had them pull a vacuum then recharge. My reason for the gauge not reading properly was air in the system. Best $130 I have spent.:laugh:


----------

